# Few Things About MyLink in 2016.5 MY



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

First off, I happened to be browsing YouTube this evening and discovered that there is a way to watch videos on the 8" MyLink screen. The 7" has this option as a icon but the larger one does not. Evidently all that is needed is a USB stick with a MP4 video no higher than 720p resolution. It will also play the videos in HD but only the aforementioned 720p.

Second, does anyone know how we are supposed to find out if/when there are MyLink updates for us?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

You don't. It's blunt I know, but since GM canned the upgrade website it basically boils down to having an issue and taking the vehicle into the dealership to have it checked. If they reproduce the issue, which seems to be a fairly low occurrence at dealerships, then they'll check for an update.

You can always try to contact Customer Care or GMs infotainment support, but I don't think they have high % rates of providing information like that. There was a thread from 9/2016 about playing videos and such as well as asking about updates and Customer Support said they were still working on a way to notify customers, but they never elaborated nor have I ever seen a follow up to that post.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't know about the video thing. That's kinda cool. I remember trying to watch the March Madness games on my phone while waiting for a restaurant last year - it would be awesome if something like that could be projected.

Not to jump in on your question, but do you use Spotify? Sometimes when starting the car and connecting the phone, mine will act like it's playing a song, show it on the screen, and then not play sounds until I unplug/re-plug the phone.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't use Spotify but I do use Google Play Music over Android Auto and haven't had any issues yet with it. But I do initiate the music app from the AA screen. I too am wishing there is a way to cast videos to the screen over Android Auto or Apple CarPlay but my research has shown that this is not possible.... at least yet


----------

